# Old Rubber Factory in Denver CO HDR



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2010)

I like this alot, but I feel that it lacks a foreground, which gives it an uncomfortable feel to me. Even including just a bit more of the ground would solve it though. 

But overall I like the look of the shot


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

If i bring the frame down, chain link fence  .  No tresspasing


----------



## Bynx (Oct 25, 2010)

To me, to be honest, its a boring shot. Nothing to focus on. And whats there isnt worth looking at. Maybe a tighter shot of the water tower on the building would be of more interest. But the overall structure has no nice lines.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

i took some bracketed shots with the tower as the main subject.  I will process it tonight.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 25, 2010)

I like this Schwetty. :thumbup:


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 25, 2010)

you should go back and get inside


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

chain link around it and dont feel like getting arrested LOL.  It is empty.


----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2010)

Haha nice. There is an old factory building near me that me and a few buddies are planning on going into soon to take photos. Of course we are gonna do it at night and try to get some nice strobist stuff...which won't draw any attention from the outside with our flashes going off in windows haha. 

But it's abandoned, the doors are unlocked (actually, non-existant at this point), and there is no fence. We'll see how it goes...of course I'm the only one of my friends that isn't a minor...which is lovely haha


----------



## McNugget801 (Oct 25, 2010)

I take photos of abandoned places all the time that are marked no trespassing and never have any problems. If you do get caught and they see that you are just taking photos and not breaking windows, tagging, or stealing items off the property they are always pretty cool and usually willing to tell you all about the site you are shooting.

Also playing dumb and being extremely polite always helps.  Just dont trespass in old Jails or Military property.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

I would totally do it if I dont have to climb 8ft chain link fence.


----------

